# Pepi the Bichon



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

froster mum say Pepi is the dog of one of our local volunteers. Family illhealth and now the death of her mother means she is having to have frequent visits to her dad. Her two Yorkies go to a friend but the friends dog attacked Pepi a couple of years ago and did a fair bit of damage to him. Since then Pepi has come to stay with me when his mum goes away but she now feels that it would be best if Pepi had a new home.

He gets on with my dogs and every dog he has met at mine, lives with small children and is a really lovable boy. He is a bit overweight, has a grade 2 heart murmur and can be a bit gobby when left alone. I love him dearly and would kepp him with me for good but think it better for Pepi to have a special home of his own.

He is about 5 I think but will check and has been castrated. We will make sure his vacs are up to date.

Pics to follow


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hi i am pepi's new foster mum and i am peppi's new foster mum and he is so lovely such a softie brill in the car and in the house cant think of a bad thing about him he is a star no accidents loves lexi and lexi loves him she follows him around everywhere poor guy cant get ten seconds to himself.

i will add the pics in a sec but must rant on some more about this little guy we went to the park and he met the local dogs a doberman, rottie, collie and a pug and thought it was great said hello and watched them play for a bit did not join in only thing lexi is not happy about is that he wont play with her

when we got home next door had come back so asked if the cat was around and they brought the cat round for a little test he was not bothered by her until she ran off over the fence then he chased her but going to see as not sure he does not like them more that he wants to play will update on that more as time goes on so what else can i say other than the person who takes him is going to have endless cuddles and lots of love for the rest of his days.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Where is Pepi located and what sort of home is she looking for?


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

sorry kayla thought i would reply while online.

pepi is in derby with me and he is looking for a home that has someone around most of the time as can be a bit gobby when left on his own but working on that other than that any really he is gentle ad can go with any age of child loving and just wants to be loved in return

for all wanting to know from the last reply from me he has been in the kitchen with the cat now and he does not bother with it.


----------



## dottydogs (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you tried bichon frise rescue - they do wonderful work and normally have a waiting list of prospective owners who have already been home vetted - if not their web address is www.bichonfriserescue.me.uk. Pepi sounds wonderful and somebody will be very lucky to take him home


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

i do you think he is on thier list thx


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

from his foster mum louisehall21 well today has been a busy day for this little guy he has been to the vets for his booster which was really easy he just stood there didn't flintch at all she checked him over and weighed him and said i think he needs a diet lol 
well fatty is doing really well with his exercise and lexi keeps him on the move so the weight will be gone in no time much to his dislike all this work i am sure.
well we went to the park again on the swings lexi not pepi lol and everyone loved him thought he was so well behaved as he lay next to the swings while lexi had a play and then i went to the grooming parlor to speak to my good friend there and she has offered to give him a good bath and make him look as good as his personality so will be going there on thursday (must find camera) i am sure he cant wait.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww he's beautiful and just looks like Benji my 5 year old Bichon. Sounds a fantastic dog and I'm sure he will get a lovely home soon.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Pepi is reseved subject to a homecheck


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Pepi is still looking for his forever home :|

His foster mum says pepi has come on so much he really seems to have settled in now and the more he is here the more he trusts me he is getting better at being left and i know i can go out without causing next door to get out the ear plugs he is great really laid back just wants cuddles and kisses.

this lad must have a new forever home soon as i promised i would not fail on my first one but it is so hard not to love this little lad he has everything going for him and going to make someone a very happy person.


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

i cant believe my little foster lad is still waiting for his forever home he has everything to offer he is quiet in the house freindly with all ages and all animals never messes in the house doesn't raid the bin loves to go for a little run what more could anyone want from a dog.

hoping his forever family read this soon he deserves it.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm interested in this little chap he sounds perfect to fit in our household. 
I do run my own private cat rescue.
But have been wanting a little dog for a long time
i have had miniture yorkies in the past and adore
small dogs i think the cats would not mind at all.
We have a fair sized garden with new fencing
and we live near 2 large parks in Derby.
Could i have a bit more info on adoption fee etc please.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

He sounds gorgeous doesn't he, whoever adopts him will be really lucky. He sounds a lot like my Benji and he's also a fantastic Bichon.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> I'm interested in this little chap he sounds perfect to fit in our household.
> I do run my own private cat rescue.
> But have been wanting a little dog for a long time
> i have had miniture yorkies in the past and adore
> ...


oh good luck, hope he will have a home soon, he sounds ideal, let us know how you get on.


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

hi pepi is good with cats and the adoption fee is £150 if you are interested in him you will need to fill in this form Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk and someone will contact you about him. good luck you would be nice and close to come and meet him


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

louisehall21 said:


> hi pepi is good with cats and the adoption fee is £150 if you are interested in him you will need to fill in this form Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk and someone will contact you about him. good luck you would be nice and close to come and meet him


Hubby says we don't have £150 spare as we have just paid
out £300 for car repairs. I'm gutted i so want a doggie to take walks
on the park and on my avon deliveries.  :cryin:


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Pepi is reserved subject to a home check


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Any news on this little chap??


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

the person has passed there home check just got to wait to see how the meeting goes.


----------

